# Star



## Propaganda Man (Dec 12, 2005)

*Theme:*white star with blue
*Platelet:*4
*Side notes:* first one ^-^


----------



## kttemplin (Dec 12, 2005)

That looks great!   
^_^			 Man, I can't wait to get the game... have to wait until Christmas :r


----------



## SL92 (Dec 16, 2005)

Same here. I wish I could make patterns like that!


----------



## TwilightKing (Dec 19, 2005)

I love making patterns. to bad i have to wait till x-mas too XD 

oh, and nice job


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2006)

Cool! That's a great pattern.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 13, 2006)

That's pretty. I like it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 13, 2006)

Ooh, Good job. I like that a lot. :yes:


----------



## Copper (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow thats awsome!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats pretty. My designs suck, so I travel town to town, collecting ones and stuff. I've gotten some good ones too from many people DarthGohan and others.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 14, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Thats pretty. My designs suck, so I travel town to town, collecting ones and stuff. I've gotten some good ones too from many people DarthGohan and others.


 Same here. I always put some thought into my designs, but they turn out far from as pretty as this star.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Scoobybrendandoo (Mar 6, 2006)

cool


----------



## Grawr (Mar 7, 2006)

Very good job. 



@everyone who was putting down their own work: You're probably all pretty good too. I'm actually proud of some of the things I made (Shroob picture, Sir Grodus picture, ect. ect.)


----------

